

Show HN: The code free way to use Stripe - mttsn
https://easybill.co/

======
melvinmt
> Creating links is easy. Just change the Product Title and Price.

I like the concept, but allowing price to be changed in the URL is a horrible
idea. It would be better if you could create products with a defined price on
your homepage and get a tokenized URL in return.

~~~
nickwoodhams
I think it's a give and take. You might have some users try and change the
price.. but I don't really think a user would expect to change the price and
get away with it. After all, you have a record of each transaction in your
Stripe account. Presumably you would verify each transaction before providing
the product or service.

The idea is; I want to make it very easy to create URLs. Think of embedding
this in your invoicing software
[https://username.easybill.co/Invoice-{invoice_no}/{invoice_p...](https://username.easybill.co/Invoice-{invoice_no}/{invoice_price}).
Then it's just generated in the invoice template. That ease of use is what I
was going for.

------
colinsidoti
Thank You.

This is ideal for freelancers. I built it for myself at
<https://paycolin.herokuapp.com> out of fear that PayPal would freeze a large
transaction I had coming in.

I started building the same thing (a general service for everyone) on
www.charge99.com but never finished it. If you want that domain I'll push it
to you for free

For what it's worth, my plan for getting it out there was to scoop up a ton of
cheap domains on namepros.com, then create individual listings with "Payment
through Charge99". Namepros is a very active domainers forum where it's common
to list payment types in the listings.

------
rjvir
So many non-technical people have asked me how to switch from Paypal to
Stripe. This is the perfect solution, I've been waiting for a service like
this. Nice work.

~~~
nickwoodhams
Yeah, PayPal has had a lot of issues in the past with freezing accounts and
lots of money along with it. They actually did that to my account a few years
ago. I had $20,000 locked up. Part of my inspiration for EasyBill.. no doubt.

------
sparkygoblue
I thought about creating something like this a few months ago, but I thought
that Stripe would almost certainly create something like this themselves in
the near future.

Either way, this looks good, and I'll keep it in mind for future projects.

------
knwang
I am not sure to put yet another middleman between me and customer's credit
cards.

Stripe's 'Capture the Flag' stuff kinda makes me feel they are serious about
security. I am getting the same level of comfort with easybill.

~~~
nickwoodhams
Hey Knwang, I am the creator of EasyBill. The service uses Stripe's Javascript
API, it communicates directly with Stripe's servers to create the Credit Card
token. The site actually does not intercept any customer credit card info. But
thanks for the feedback, can you give me an idea how you could be made more
confident with the service?

~~~
knwang
I have to give you my live secret key, which means you can basically do
anything you want with it - charging people with my account, etc. How do you
store that? How do you make sure it's not going to be breached?

Also, I suggest that you put up some copy to make people feel more
comfortable. I run <http://www.railstutors.com>, and in our payment page, we
get a lot of requests from people to see if they can pay with Paypal. We
recently put up some copy to help people understand that we are safe, and it
seems to help a bit.

Check out our copy on the right bottom.
[https://www.railstutors.com/courses/learn-ruby-on-
rails-2012...](https://www.railstutors.com/courses/learn-ruby-on-
rails-2012-9-24/payments/new)

------
cperciva
I'm all in favour of simplicity, but this page is a bit _too_ sparse. Among
other things, it would be nice to know if this is free or has an additional
charge on top of Stripe's fees...

~~~
nickwoodhams
I added information to the landing page. Thanks for bringing it to my
attention. Right now its going to be completely free with no charges added to
transactions. I was thinking I might charge for themes/customization down the
road.

~~~
degroat
Can you post a link to an example so i don't have to sign up to see it?

Also... Like the idea of customization, even if I have to pay for it.

~~~
mttsn
Scroll down on the landing page to see some examples. Or here
<https://nickw.easybill.co/Donate-to-my-Worthy-Cause>

------
nathancahill
Wow, I was just wishing I had something like this the other day. I like the
API-style, "pay with a link" type form. Stripe really should have something
like this built in to their API.

~~~
gailees
crazy that Stripe didn't already have this. So easy it ought to be illegal!

~~~
nickwoodhams
Glad you think so :)

------
pknight
Great idea. Hmm the font doesn't render well, I'm using latest stable chrome
windows 7 64bit. With Firefox I get "this connection is untrusted"

------
niggler
What happens if someone opts not to go ahead with the transaction? I don't see
a cancel button on any of the forms ...

~~~
nickwoodhams
Cancel button is the worst idea in the world. Not only are they confusing to
users, they lower conversion. What's the good in that? I'm going to say the
user is smart enough to close the browser window.

~~~
niggler
PayPal's service (the standard web forms, which your service is competing
with) has them all over the place, such as [https://www.paypal.com/cgi-
bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/demo...](https://www.paypal.com/cgi-
bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/demo/wpstandard/WPStandardDemo3-outside)

It is generally expected that you have a cancel option (to cancel the
transaction). Every online system I've used for payments has a clear "cancel
transaction" button.

------
hadem
Whole dollar amounts only? More often than not, a transaction is not a whole
dollar amount.

~~~
nickwoodhams
I thought about that, but doesn't it take away a bit of the simplicity?
There's 2 more digits to process. And how much is a dollar today? And it takes
up valuable space in the header.

I've struggled to answer this question. I guess I'll figure out if it's needed
based on customers using the service.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
gailees
This is awesome. So easy that I'm going to implement it in all my future
projects.

~~~
nickwoodhams
Hey Gailees, I am the creator of Easy Bill. Can you give me some idea of what
kind of projects you'd use this for?

